# Car Insurance - Am I being fleeced here?



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Any insurance experts reading?

My insurance was due for renewal with my existing insurer on 6th Nov. However, as I mentioned elsewhere on this site, my neighbour hit my car (which was parked on the road) on 22nd Oct. By 22nd Oct I had already received my 2009-2010 renewal which I was happy to proceed with.

However today, a new pack arrived from my insurer with a new cert of insurance and a cover letter saying thanks for informing us of my new details and that the insurance was to increase by circa £200. I have read through the pack and have noticed that they have decreased my no claims from 7 years to 5 years and from 71% discount to 70% discount, and added the recent incident as an accident that is open. My two queries revolve around:-

1) I have protected no claims, should there be an increase in premium and can they legally increase the premium by around £200 for a non fault claim?

2) The accident was non fault (my car was parked on road at my house when hit) and my car is due to go in this week for repair. The repair has been authorised by my neighbour's insurer. So why would my insurance details need to be changed and why would my premium rise.

Does this seem right to you? Not sure why I am being affected by this, and wondered if anyone can offer any clarity prior to me approaching my insurer?

Thanks for any assistance
Alan


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

protected Ncb only give you a discount not a fixed premium

you have a claim on file that has increased your risk in their eyes, even though it's non fault, in theirs eyes you should have parked your car more safely and can technically charge anything they wish

you might gets a reduced premium once the claim is fully settled but I can't see why they have taken awAy NCB on a protected policy, unless you have had other resent claims they are taking into account


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree, your NCB should not be reduced if it is protected. 

However, at present you have an unsettled claim on your policy prior to renewal which the insurers effectively mark as "fault" until they make a full recovery. Their rating system may include a loading for a fault accident.

Your premium should revert to the original premium as soon as the claim is settled in your favour (ie a full recovery of all the Insurers outlay) and the insurers should refund any overpayment you have made as a result of a "pending" resolution of the claim.

Give them a ring and get them to clarify exactly why the extra premium has been charged and seek their reassurance that the money will be refunded if/when the claim is settled in your favour and on a "non-fault" basis.


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

OK thanks guys, this isn't a situation that I've been involved in before. I do feel like I'm being extorted in some way but sounds like there is nothing I can do about it until all the dust settles, and at that stage I can hopefully get a refund back to the original renewal premium.

Kind of thing that gets you irate really, a careless van driver hits my parked car, and I have to pay extra for the privilege, as well as know that the car I have taken good care of now needs new panels and paintwork. Grrrrrr

Thanks
Alan


----------

